# dwarf caiman care



## snakes-a-round (Jan 16, 2010)

hi has anyone got a good care sheet for a dwarf caiman please?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

snakes-a-round said:


> hi has anyone got a good care sheet for a dwarf caiman please?


Crocodilesoftheworld.co.uk has care sheets on all crocs


----------



## Richmonds Reptiles (Mar 27, 2010)

Paleosuchus Page - Main page


----------



## snakes-a-round (Jan 16, 2010)

thank you


----------

